# Want some training? Here's some training! USAF "PJ's"



## mycrofft (Jan 31, 2009)

http://www.af.mil/factsheets/factsheet.asp?id=177







Hooah!

(What does your agency drive? Mine drove C-130's and HH-60's!)

PS: No I wasn't a jumper. Do I look that crazy?!


----------



## spisco85 (Feb 1, 2009)

Got to give it to those guys. Almost 7 months of training before they start medical training then a year of that followed by six months of job training.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 2, 2009)

*And constant ongoing fitness and re-training and deployed to SW Asia.*

Crazy dudes.


----------



## EMTSteve0 (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes a great group of guys.  Worked in 06 in Baghdad and I remember one getting a check up on an open fracture he sustained in a firefight, telling us the story of how he had a mission in Sadr City on three casualties and ended up taking a "million dollar hit" that lodged between his body armor and trajecting out his shoulder, piercing his clavicle causing the fracture.  He neglected treatment on himself until the three COWs (casualties of war) back in the barn.

Tons of respect for them.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Mar 14, 2009)

the best of the best!


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 16, 2009)

*Roger that. Glad you saw them in action, sorry it was in combat.*

And thanks for your service!


----------



## firecoins (Mar 16, 2009)

Bunch of wussies.















just kidding.


----------

